# The list game



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I found this game online and thought it looked fun to play on BYH.
Pick a number and name something the next person must list.
For example: 
First person: List 3 reasons why you like goats.
The next person writes this: 
1. They're cute
2. I like the milk  
3. etc. 
 List 10 things in your barn. 

Hope I made that nice and clear now lets PLAY! 

:bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

List 10 reasons you don't/do like pigs


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Why I like Pigs

1. Bacon
2. Ham
3. Pork Chops
4. BBQ Ribs
5. They're cute as babies
6. BACON. 'nuff said.
7. HAM.
8. My dogs like to eat their ears and hooves.
9. They're delicious
10. Bacon

List five reasons why you do/do not like sheep.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't like pigs because:
1. Too big (the ones I have to deal with, anyway)
2. Nasty tempers (again, the ones I know)
3. Smell bad
4. Not fun to clean their pens
5. Ugly
6. LOUD
7. Piglets look like aliens
8. The one at work thinks it fun to throw me into walls
9. If their noses touch you they leave behind an unbelievable amount of slime/snot
10. They're just plain un-enjoyable to me
(These are just my opinions, I know not every pig is like this)


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't say whether I like pigs or not. Some of them are oddly cute, while others are just plain icky. It'd be a generalisation if I tried to answer that. 

But I'll give the sheep one a try. 
I do like sheep because:

1. They're fluffy... 
2. The lambs are born as much in autumn as spring here, which amuses me
3. They're associated with peace, or at least I think.  
4. I reckon they look like they keep each other warm in the fields, becuase they're always sticing together. 
5. Mary had a little lamb is the greatest song to use for a wide variety of purposes. 
6. You can make money from their wool

I don't like sheep because:

7. Where one goes, the rest follow. It would be nice if one stayed behind, just to be different. 
8. The last time I went on holiday to KI, I was stepping in all sorts around the farm accommodation. 
9. I really don't like lamb. Sorry, chop fans!
10. Mary had a little lamb is also used at times for very annoying purposes. 

List 5 things that you love about your current home.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

1. It's got a pool.
2. I've got good neighbors
3. I've got a field for a back neighbor. 
4. and the front
5. I live close to my relatives 

List 3 reasons why you like marshmellows


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 16, 2012)

1. Roasting them on a campfire 
2. They taste good in hot chocolate
3. Ever heard of the game Avalanche? It's one of my favourites, and involves a marshmallow. 

What are 5 things you don't leave home without?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

1.my purse (and everything in it) 
2. coupons for TSC and other things
3. If I can I take my dogs I do
4. my kindle if I'm going to be waiting somewhere. 
5. My notebook 

list 2 things you wish you had


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 17, 2012)

1. A container of icecream
2.  and some hot fudge


List 5 reasons you do/ don't like rabbits


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Do:
1. They are cute.(when they're not for meat) 
2. They are sweet to hold.
DON'T 
3. I hate cleaning out they're bathroom.
4. They're cage needs to be cleaned out every other day.

list 5 Reasons why you want Ice cream right now.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 24, 2012)

1. Its time for dessert.
2. need more room in the freezer.
3. It tastes good.
4. haven't had anything sweet for awhile.
and 5. It's calling me 

List 5 reasons you do/don't like gardening


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2012)

I love gardening because

1)  I love to grow/eat a variety or yumminess.
2)  I love to see pretty flowers growing.
3)  I love to smell fragrant flowers.
4)  I love to be close to nature.
5)  I love to feel the dirt between my toes.  



          LIST THE LAST THREE ITEMS YOU PURCHASED FROM THE FEED STORE:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 31, 2012)

1. Flags for electric fences
2. T-posts
3. Insulators for electric fence


List five reasons why you do/do not like cattle


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 3, 2012)

Do Like:
1. milk
2. meat
3. sweet faces
Don't like
4. poop stinks 
5. they are so big

list 4 reasons you prefer animals over people


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 3, 2012)

1. Easier to feed
2. Don't talk
3. You can eat them HAHA
4. Cost much less to care for


List 3 reasons why you love music


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 3, 2012)

1. makes work more enjoyable
2. helps me relax
3. makes the time go by

list 4 reasons why you would want to win the lottery


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't really want to win it. lol Not into that. Next...


----------



## Genipher (Aug 3, 2012)

1. Pay off debt
2. Husband could go back to school
3. Buy our own farm!
4. Anonymous gifts to random strangers...

List 3 things your goat can climb in your yard/field.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 6, 2012)

1. Their shelter
2. Their play places
3. Fallen trees


List 3 reasons why you are on BYH's lol


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 6, 2012)

1. I have goats
2. I have rabbits
3. I like to talk about them with others who like to talk about them 

Name 4 reasons you would accept/refuse to get a new species of animal on your farm/home/backyard


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 6, 2012)

Sheep

1. Sheep and goats don't mix well, imo
2. I don't have pasture for them
3. Way to skittish
4. They look like little devils when they have tails. Seriously though, they are scary!!


Name 3 reasons why you want an alpacca


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 6, 2012)

1. I have never owned one
2. They look very funny and cute as babies
3. I'd like to find different ways of using their wool.

Name 5 things you've said that you never thought you would say


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

1. I don't mind the smell of bucks
2. Haemonchus contortus
3. Heidi has an adorable bag LOL
4. I went swimming in 81 degree water
5. I like my dog more than some people

Name 3 things where you went over and above for your animals


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 25, 2012)

1)   Scramble up eggs for them in the mornings.

2)   Slept on the floor of the bathroom waiting for my dog to finally push out that first puppy.

3)   Ran down the highway with a bird net because the STUPID guineas got lost and were freaking out cuz they couldn't find their way back home (we had just moved).




List three reasons why your farm looks beautiful during the Fall.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

1. We live next to the woods and also have a view of the mountains and the fall colors are soo pretty.
2. We live on a hill and so when it's foggy out it all 'settles' to the bottom of the hill and on fall mornings it's picturesque.
3. Sheep are grazing and they look so nice against the red & yellow leaves.

ETA: Name 5 reasons why you like sheep or goats over the other


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

1. They have much more personality than sheep.
2. They are smarter than sheep. 
3. They are always happier than sheep. (esp kids)
4. They have much better horns.
5. They have beards.

Name 5 reasons why you disagree. haha


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

1. Sheep tend to mind their own business.
2. Sheep tend to be more profitable than goats. (commercial production--not show/reg stock)
3. Sheep eat less than goats, (sheep maintenance is 2% of body weight while goats is 3%)
4. Sheep don't get stuck in fences or other small holes.
5. Sheep are heavier muscled than goats. (more muscle = more meat/larger cuts)

name 5 reasons why the species you raise is your favorite.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll do Kikos because they are my favorite.

1. They are excellent foragers and thrive on pasture/browse that other goats could not. 
2. They have fast growth rates and on less feed, meaning less feed put into them until slaughter. 
3. They have little issues with parasites and hooves. They are VERY low maintenance. 
4. The yield more meat per pound then most goats, including Boers.
5. Because of the smaller frame of Kikos you don't have to feed as much, but they still reach slaughter weight just as quickly.

All these increase profit and also make it easier on the producer.

Name 3 reasons why you prefer registered or unregistered animals.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

I think this is just going to be between us two! 

I don't have a preference between reg/unreg animals but I will go with I prefer unreg animals.

1. Most (not all) registered stock are bred for show traits or 'just because' - not anything to improve the breed, production wise.
2. Registration has nothing to do with quality of the animal. It only gives a 'public' record of their pedigree.
3. Crossbred animals are usually not registered (since they're not purebred) and crosses tend to be more productive anyway.

name 5 things you would like in your ideal barn


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

Good one!

1. A hay loft.
2. Large stalls and lots of them.
3. A large empty space that can be used just as shelter.
4. Automated watering system in all stalls as well as the empty area.
5. A large storage room with a lock. lol

I could go on with this one for forever and those are some of the first that popped into my head. 

I agree with your above post, mostly. I do want to say that with most meat goat registries you can register crosses. I have two percentage does that are registered. I'm getting them double registered too that way all my goats are double registered.  
Alana is 50% Kiko. 40$ Boer, 5% Nubian and 5% other.
Sis is 86% Kiko. I'm not sure what else is in her. All it says is unregistered stock. So Kikos can be crossed and still be registered as can Boers. You can also register Kiko/Boer crosses. They call them Bokis and GeneMasters. They have several classes of them too depending on how many times you breed them back and the percentage of them. I'm hoping to get a Boer doe next year. I'll have Purebred and Percentage Kikos as well as GeneMasters and Bokis, all registered and if the buyer wants, double registered. 

Now because you prob want me to ask the same...

name 5 things you would like in your ideal barn


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

haha yeah I know with goats you can register/record crosses, but with (the large majority of) sheep registries you can only do 100% purebreds.

but five things in my ideal barn....hmmm...I was really spoiled using my neighbor's 3 barns (they're all connected) and I really LOVE them so I think that's mainly my ideal barn, though I would make some minor changes lol

1) well first things first...size! hmm I think 12-20 sq ft/hd plus 250+ sq ft for hay/feed/heavy equip storage.
2) catch pens, but with the gates open so they can use that to go in/out freely (my neighbor had one of the barns set up like this)
3) a chute with a stop for a scale and a stop for me to put them in a deck chair to trim feet and group pens at the beginning & end -- my neighbor had a chute in his barn, but it was built for cattle and we never used it for the sheep
4) water & electricity
5) an office with a fridge for medicine storage plus food for me (oh and I want a microwave), a bathroom (I always have to pee when I'm in the middle of doing my sheep things LOL), a cot (so I can spend the night of course), and a small dresser for supply storage (one drawer for lambing supplies, one drawer for breeding supplies, one drawer for wool supplies like hand shears/cards/etc, one drawer for health supplies like dewormers/drencher gun/syringes/needles/etc, one drawer for miscellaneous stuff, etc).

I'm out of ideas for lists, so make up your own


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll just comment on yours. haha

First, that's interesting about the sheep. I had never really heard of Percentages but not even Purebreds? Only 100% Wow.

Size is a must. Any ideal barn would be huge!! lol
Yes, catch pens are a great idea. I would make them like chutes and 'stockyard' types. That way there are no gaps you can control them better.
A chute with a scale is a great idea.
Water and electricity goes without saying...
I would put a fridge in my storage room too for just that reason. A friend of mine has one in her barn and I love it.
I would have all the supplies I need in the storage room. 

btw I was going to say something about a bed too. So I could sleep out there but used my better judgement and didn't say. I was also going to say a tv. But a nice one, like a 48" Plasma. Wouldn't want something too huge though. lol


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 26, 2012)

Ideal Barn:
1. Bank type barn with 9' ceilings in the "basement"
2. Office/bathroom with shower
3. Sheep pens with chutes, scales, ect
4. Horse stalls (large and small) 
5. Bunny area


Name 3 "DUMB" things you did when you first got your critters of choice....


----------

